# Classic Wording....



## Crazy8 (May 31, 2016)

All it needs is wheels and tires.  And a front fork.

I've seen these go for $1000 and up.  Funny, because I've never seen one go for $395.

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/bik/5612578512.html


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

Now that's a real turd...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Now that's a real turd...



Is that a schwinn?..... or just some company that leached onto the Wannabe cantilever frame design? Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (May 31, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Is that a schwinn?..... or just some company that leached onto the Wannabe cantilever frame design? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





No, this is a Cantbeliever bike.


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2016)

"They had the same one on pickers" .....


----------



## ratina (May 31, 2016)

It's a Ross built JC Higgins. Doubt it's even worth $100. Needs wheels fork truss rods and fender light.


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2016)

I wonder if the last rider survived his suicide attempt?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

It wouldn't fit in the trash can


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 1, 2016)

The BS gets deeper in his ebay listing!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-C-Higgans...553829?hash=item3d1bfcbee5:g:qzwAAOSwY0lXTdxS


----------



## morton (Jun 1, 2016)

If someone is planning on that bike for retirement, they better be prepared to be homeless.  Seriously, I often wonder when looking a CL ads how people can be some clueless.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2016)

At least you know how to contact the village idiot in Sewell! V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh No!  They are coming out of the woodwork!

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/5612186370.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Oh No!  They are coming out of the woodwork!
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/5612186370.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm just curious where the 1700 number came from? V/r Shawn


----------



## Ray (Jun 8, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> The BS gets deeper in his ebay listing!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-C-Higgans...553829?hash=item3d1bfcbee5:g:qzwAAOSwY0lXTdxS




Apparently he missed the class on punctuation.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 9, 2016)

ray , can you learn me punctuation..???!!!!


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 13, 2016)

Same guy.  Can't get what he wants for the Higgins, so now he's trying the "Frank Bundle" in reverse with a Schwinn Hornet!  Looks like he also moved from South Jersey to Staten Island per CL locations.
http://newyork.craigslist.org/stn/bik/5649414373.html


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 16, 2016)

Another one just popped up on a Facebook page "Vintage and Antique Bicycles for Sale"  He even has his buddy commenting "So Super Badass"

$600 shipped!  These are 2316 prices.  That's the year 2316.


----------

